# How do you "restrain" a budgie?



## MisterQ (Nov 9, 2016)

We have just treated one of our lil' guys, Buddy, for a broken blood feather. We were successful in the end and are monitoring him closely, but boy is he squirmy! So my question is this; what is the best way to hold/restrain a budgie? All the advice and care walk-thrus I've read say to hold them firmly, but they feel so small and delicate we are very hesitant and likely overly cautious. Any help here would be fantastic!


----------



## victorymacaroon (Sep 20, 2016)

This is how we held wild birds at the rescue I worked at. Position their head in-between your index and middle fingers and grab them with the rest of your fingers. You could also use your other hand to offer them something to grab with their feet.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*This thread explains the proper way to restrain your budgie:

http://talkbudgies.com/your-budgies-health/65482-holding-budgie.html*


----------



## MisterQ (Nov 9, 2016)

Thanks so much!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*You're very welcome.*


----------

